# vietnamese centipede feeding gone wrong



## ruckaisawesome (Jan 7, 2012)

I was feeding my centipede today and thought that it wouldn't bother the centipede if i touched it. Boy, was I wrong... 
luckly, it wasn't hurt. :biggrin:
[YOUTUBE]d89F_ujn55Q[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stingray (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol...dont mean to laugh but they are almost quicker than sound. Hope it was not able to tag you. Nice video though of a nice looking pede.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Jan 7, 2012)

stingray3 said:


> Lol...dont mean to laugh but they are almost quicker than sound. Hope it was not able to tag you. Nice video though of a nice looking pede.


thx:biggrin: he was close.. if i didnt react, he would have got me


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah now you know that your not faster huh?...did you get bit? glad the pede wasnt hurt too...and looks like you got a big mite infestation too...


----------



## fatich (Jan 7, 2012)

Bro, what did you drink before recording this video ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Jan 7, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> yeah now you know that your not faster huh?...did you get bit? glad the pede wasnt hurt too...and looks like you got a big mite infestation too...


mite infestation? is that bad? if so, how can i get rid of it?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 7, 2012)

well the best way to get rid of them is with isopods...but you can always rehouse the pede with new substrate to help..that substrate looks like its from outside? try using coco fiber...some mites are bad..others wont bother him....they look a little like grain mites, but not sure...probably are..they wont hurt him though..just a nuisance...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 7, 2012)

HAHAHAHA! LOL that was very funny to me, one of those where I tag it at the few great seconds and watch it over and over again and laugh harder every time.  Thanks for posting it, lol it even looked like the centipede was planning it haha.  Oh that was good, guess I'm easily entertained.  I feel kind of evil since it was so funny to me.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 7, 2012)

LOL!!! Glad you were not envenomed. That is a beautiful Scolopendra subspinipes.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 8, 2012)

petting the centepede is probably a bad idea... wait " SHould I pet my Golaith birdeater"  ???.... probably a bad idea LOL!!! :coffee:

great looking pede I need one!!!


----------



## skar (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol .. oops !! I liked the comment what to prod it with next time ha ha. Live and learn huh ? I had one in a plastic container& I couldn't see where it was. As soon as I took the lid off sucker shot out of there like a rocket ! Scared me too.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 8, 2012)

(Chokes up coffee, smirks.)

Yeah.  Don't do that, lol.  My wife & I thank you for the breakfast entertainment.  I would personally rather play 5-finger fillet with a rusty shiv.


----------



## happysmile88 (Jan 9, 2012)

It was really fast


----------



## felmor (Jan 30, 2012)

they are good display pet, not good for petting.. good to hear you didn't get a bit..


----------



## richoman3 (Jan 30, 2012)

lmao ... sorry i had to laugh !
bloody nice pede at that !


----------



## araknid (Feb 1, 2012)

maybe you should of been bit. Why would you even try to pet a centipede.thats like me sticking my hand through a fence with a vicious pitbull on the otherside. smh


----------



## Michiel (Feb 1, 2012)

Spikey legs are very handy for extra grip...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Feb 9, 2012)

lol! The whole time I'm on the edge of my seat..."What for it...wait for iiiiiiit!"


----------



## Philth (Feb 16, 2012)

Where you expecting it to roll over so you can rub its belly? duh!

Later, Tom


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well that is very well risky so to speak that would have hurt like hell to.


----------



## KyuZo (Feb 20, 2012)

I cracked up every time i watch that video, LOL!!!


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 20, 2012)

> lol! The whole time I'm on the edge of my seat..."What for it...wait for iiiiiiit!"


Ha! Ha! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## seacowst (Feb 21, 2012)

arnt you the guy who held the scorpin in ur moth?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 21, 2012)

I was hoping for better judgement from a fellow Louisville-ian.


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Feb 21, 2012)

Close call! I have those in my backyard, when I was 8 a caught a huntsman and kept it as a pet, I went to find it some food and a found one of those centipedes,I plopped it in and centipede ate my spider!! Lol


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL!!!! It was blindingly obvious what was going to happen.....still funny though!

Not a good idea to pick up the rock either, sooner or later you'll find a pede attached to it one day. I made the same mistake once lifting up a piece of bark by hand and ended up with an 8in Hardwickei on my hand, luckily he didn't bite but I learnt my lesson.

Also it might not be a good idea to use your hand to feed your pede, it's safer to use tweezers. I've owned several Scolopendra and at some point or another all of them have lunged at the prey before I dropped it onto the substrate, doesn't happen very often but it does happen.

Right i'm off to watch that again


----------

